# Can Tivo control a KAON Cable box (Smallworld)



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
Smallworld cable, formerly wightcable north, and OMNE cable are rolling out new cable boxes. They are model number SW100. I am thinking on using them for their 3 in one package, but need to know if there is anyway to control this new cable box with my beloved TIVO.

Do any of you have any experience of this box with TIVO, or know where I could find information out from.
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Don't know, but your can try loads of codes, and if you have a pronto (Or know someone with a programable remote than can send the hex codes back to a PC, they can be sorted and the tivo servers updated.

You would also have to check the channel numbers are the same as the normal cable box for your area, otherwise they would not match up.


----------



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Does nobody have any ideas about this cable box? Anyone know where I might try for more information. 

Doees anyone know if KAON cable boxes might use the same remote control codes as say a pace 1000, or some better known cable box even.

I would really like to move my main subscription tv away from SKYto cable, but don`t want to do that I find out that I can`t use TIVO. 

Imagine going back to recordsing on a dumb VCR.

Thanks

Duncan


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IMHO your best bet will be to ring Tivo Customer Services and find out of the cable provider and hardware are supported...

Phone number: 08702 41 84 86
Hours of operation:
Monday - Sunday, 08.30 - 23.00 GMT.


----------

